# Diver perishes at Russian Freighter



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Saw in the paper where a diver perished recently, Sunday, on the San Pablo (Russian Freighter to us who've been around awhile)
64 years old, certified for almost 20 years and down visiting from TN.
Sad to hear! 
Pray for his family....I'd hate to have a loved one go on vacation and return this way.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, never a good way to go. :-(
Prayers for the family.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Very sad.
I made that dive with Ray Manual the the 70's but gave up diving after almost dieing at Morison's springs in the 80's

you guys be careful and heed the call when it is time to hang up the regulator


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about this incident and feel for his family. 

I will say that there are worse ways to go, IMO. It would be more productive if anyone that was involved could tell us the circumstances in order that we could learn from the incident and no more lives would be lost in the same way. 

What about the dive buddy?


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

http://www.pnj.com/story/news/local/pensacola/2014/04/28/man-dies-diving/8433785/


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Fletch Lives said:


> http://www.pnj.com/story/news/local/pensacola/2014/04/28/man-dies-diving/8433785/


_An owner of Waterdogs, who declined to give his name, said Greer had been a certified diver since 1995 and that he was "a very skilled diver," and that Greer's death appeared to be the result of a "catastrophic medical event."

"I could tell you what the expected probability of what happened is," the man said. "But we just don't know for certain, and we would be speculating if we said otherwise."_


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds heart-attackish. I guess going doing what you love beats going when you are doing something unpleasant.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I was on the trip with my two sons when it happened. I was still on the wreck when they pulled the diver from the water and started performing CPR. In my opinion the members of the dive group from Tennessee and the crew of the Wet Dream responded in a professional way and worked very hard until the Coast Guard personnel took over.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

hjorgan said:


> Sounds heart-attackish. I guess going doing what you love beats going when you are doing something unpleasant.


Not that I go around taking foolish risks all the time, but if I die of a heart attack (_which I well may, given my family history_) I hope it's while stalking a big fish at 90 ft; trolling for kings or paddling a shark bait out in the dark on my yak; riding one of my motorcycles; or some other such activity rather than while laying on the couch at home eating cheetos & watching football, the Kardashians or Cops.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

AndyS I resemble that remark. And agree 100%, And practice it every chance i get. But I am only pushing 71.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry for the families loss. I hung up my dive gear after openheart surgery in 1998 after diving 35 years.


----------

